# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  CKD test - Trinamic PD-1021 step motor

## CKD

*CKD test - Trinamic PD-1021 step motor*

Được sự quan tâm của bác Gary Nguyen tặng cho con motor & cái coopling bé tẹo kèm theo motor.
Từ khi thấy nó đã mê, mong chờ.. thì sau bao ngày chờ đợi thì bé í đã vào tay CKD. Không phải đợi lâu vì sợ nó nguội mất.. vọc ngay em nó... chưa được gì thì cữu vạn KhangSCC alo rủ cafe. Thôi thì tạm dừng cuộc chơi, chạy đi cafe cái, tiện thể báo cáo là.. chưa có quất nó được. Lúc ấy cũng tầm 15h30 ngày T6 - 21/10.
Tuy vậy.. vẫn tranh thủ lột em nó ra và chụp vài cái ảnh nội thất, dùng kích lúp soi mấy chổ nhô nhô lên (vì quá bé) xem đó là gì. À.. cũng chỉ những thứ quen quen và có thứ mới quen. Chút xíu sẽ báo cáo chi tiết mấy chổ nhô nhô ấy nó có gì, ngon không  :Wink: .
Sau khi cafe xong, về tiếp tục mây mưa với em nó, vần vũ từ Cần Thơ về tới Đồng Tháp, kéo luôn tới 02h sáng thì đã xuất được. Hể hả, đi ngủ, ngày hôm sau mệt cả ngày  :Big Grin: .

Vài hình ảnh lụm từ internet.

Hình ảnh motor với board điều khiển, không có bao che.


Hình ảnh phần board mạch. Lưu ý là kích thước phần mạch chỉ tầm 20x20mm.


Sơ đồ khối làm việc.

Dài dòng sợ anh em không chịu đọc. Nên tạm báo cáo kết quả trước.
- Motor sixe 28, dài 32mm, moment 0.06Nm
- Điện áp làm việc DC 9-28V.
- Giao tiếp RS485 và đặt biệt chạy được Step/Dir. Nên chiến được với Mach3, GRBL v.v....
- Config bằng soft ware của hãng, do đó chắc chắn phải có RS485 để kết nối.

Tài liệu và soft kết nối thì các bạn xem trực tiếp trên trang chủ nhé... rất phong phú
http://www.trinamic.com/products/pan...tepper/pd-1021

Anh em xong sinh của nó, đến từ xứ sở kim chi
http://www.erae-tech.com/eng/sub/pro...p?b_code=eng21

----------

secondhand

----------


## CKD

Thêm vài hình ảnh cây nhà lá vườn

Anh em họ hàng với nhau, khác nhau mỗi cái tem


Cái đít em nó, chổ nổi bật tròn tròn là cái nam châm (magnet), công dụng là một phần của encoder.


Mạch em nó đây.. sản phẩm thực tế.




Để sử dụng được phải làm thao tác như thế này, gọi là reset firmware.. cụ thể hơn thì các bạn xem manual hoặc.. nói sau nhé.


Không quên khuyến mãi cái clip...






> @all
> Về việc con trinamic pd-1021.
> Nó thuộc dòng chuyên chạy mạng (rs485), có magnet encoder 10bit (1024 vị trí). Nhưng...
> - Encoder chỉ dùng để check lỗi. Không phải closedloop. Theo hãng thì có thể closedloop nếu chạy mạng. Tức controller sẽ đọc vị trí từ encoder, sau đó ra lệnh hiệu chỉnh. Nếu chỉ đơn thuần chạy thì nó có chức năng check lỗi. Nếu phát hiện sai bước thì error & ngừng.
> - nó có input step/dir nên chạy step/dir được. Config qua param 254. Tuy nhiên input của nó có lowpass filter. Do đó khã năng đáp ứng tần số khá thấp, lý thuyết chỉ 1.5-3khz. Nhưng test Ok ở 6khz, tần số cao hơn bắt đầu có vấn đề. Nếu nâng áp điều khiển lên max 28V, chắc có thể cải thiện được tẹo.
> - thuộc dòng coolstep, nhưng test dòng ở mức 50% mà motor khá nóng.
> 
> Để chạy được step dir thế nào. Phải qua mấy bước thế này.
> - reset về default.
> ...


*Lưu ý*: Khi các bạn tháo đít motor, để lấy bản mạch ra và reset. Cẩn thận bụi bẩn (kim loại) bám vào nam châm (ở ngay đầu cốt, phía đít motor), sẽ rất khó vệ sinh.

----------

anhcos, anhxco, biết tuốt, Gamo, garynguyen, h-d, Kythuat188_MV, secondhand, tcm, thuhanoi

----------


## CKD

Mấy cái chổ nhô nhô lên gồm có:
- STM32 F103CBT6 mcu
- VP3082 giao tiếp RS485
- Trinamic TMC262 step driver control với giao tiếp SPI & Step/Dir
- AS5050 magnet encoder (10bit) 1024cpr

So sánh kích thước với mớ Gecko G250X


Kết nối loằng ngoằn thế này  :Smile:

----------

Gamo, Kythuat188_MV

----------


## anhcos

Con motor này bé quá nhỉ, thấy họ ghi microstep đến 256 mà không biết nó bao nhiêu bước ta.
Đợt trước mình mua mấy con step loại tròn đường kính 15mm nhưng nó chỉ có 20 bước thôi nên không nhuyễn lắm, dù hộp số của nó cũng hơn 200 lần.

----------


## CKD

> Con motor này bé quá nhỉ, thấy họ ghi microstep đến 256 mà không biết nó bao nhiêu bước ta.
> Đợt trước mình mua mấy con step loại tròn đường kính 15mm nhưng nó chỉ có 20 bước thôi nên không nhuyễn lắm, dù hộp số của nó cũng hơn 200 lần.


Step 2 phase, microstep 256 tức 51,200ppr đó anh  :Smile:

----------

anhcos

----------


## garynguyen

:Cool:  Hôm đầu em tra user manual của con động cơ này đã thấy hãng nó support tốt rồi. Vậy là các bác đều có đồ để chơi, em cũng vui!!! Mỗi bác mua đều mua 2 bộ, có động cơ ngon, có cái sứt xát chút nhưng ghép lại chắc chắn được một bộ

----------


## anhxco

Còn xíu nữa thôi, làm luôn cái hướng dẫn set mấy thông số cơ bản và step/dir mode luôn đi cụ!

----------


## nicowando

Thank bác CKD đã chia sẽ , mà đầu pc1 e ngu muội quá , chưa mần dc @@ .

----------


## CKD

> Còn xíu nữa thôi, làm luôn cái hướng dẫn set mấy thông số cơ bản và step/dir mode luôn đi cụ!


Bác cũng đã cho nó chạy vi vu rồi mà. Bác cho cái rì viu tiếp đi ạ.

Mình không gian chật hẹp, mỗi lần làm phải móc ra, đấu nối, xong rồi lại tháo ra dẹp vô. Nên lười.
Hôm rồi làm xong thì trời đã khuya, trong quá trình mò, chỉ có vài công đoạn là dừng lại chộp cái ảnh. Lúc làm thì vừa đọc manual, vừa config thử nên có những cái hơi mơ hồ, test step/dir không có nguồn, phải test với arduino  :Smile: . Xong lại thấy nó moment nhỏ quá, tạm thời chưa ứng dụng nên thôi dẹp qua đó. Hôm sau sms với bác thuhanoi, thấy cũng làm chạy ok roài  :Smile: .

Bác nào đã làm được, xin cái rì viu chi tiết hơn ạ. Bác nào chưa làm thì lúc làm nhớ chộp hình show lên đây với ạ. Mình xác định.. để các bạn có động lực mò.

----------


## CKD

À! Cái vụ chạy RS485 cũng có cái hay.
- là giao tiếp với nhiều motor trên cùng 1 đường truyền. Tất nhiên mỗi lần chỉ phát lệnh cho một con motor thôi. Nhưng như thế với máy tự động là Ok lắm rồi.
- như con trinamic này, có thể chạy them cmd, vừa chạy, vừa config, vừa feedback vị trí (encoder). Rất hữu dụng trong máy tự động.
- chế cháo có thể dùng arduino hoặc vi điều khiển khác, gấu hơn thì plc rồi điều kiển qua RS232-RS485 rồi send cho nhiều motor.

Với con coolMuscle thì nó có luôn bộ nhớ chương trình bên trong. Lý thuyết là nó tự chạy được các thao tác đơn giản. Nhưng chưa có thử tới. Vì chuyển cho nó chạy step/dir được mừng quá.. quên luôn.

* Quan trọng.
Trong chế độ chạy speed (nguồn 24V) test không tải đến 1250rpm, nhanh hơn nữa thì false. Bác nào thử chạy được nhanh hơn thì ới với nhé.
Mấy cái tính năng nâng cao hơn thì chưa hiểu.. nên cũng chưa test.

----------


## CKD

*Reset motor về mặc định*
Do motor cũ, đã được config địa chỉ nào đó mà mình không biết. Nên việc kết nối sẽ rất khó khăn. Do đó, ta nên reset motor về mặc định để dể dàng kết nối hơn. Thao tác như sau (*mặc định là không được cấp nguồn khi thao tác*):
Tháo các socket nối dây & tháo nắp đậy phía sau motor bằng cách tháo 2 con ốc. Nhìn từ phía sau motor sẽ thấy. Cẩn thận, tránh bụi bẩn, mạt kim loại dính vào nam châm (magnet encoder).Phí trong mạch, sẽ thấy 4 điểm tròn, dùng dây (như mình là dùng clip kẹp) nối tắt 2 điểm ở giữa.Cấp nguồn (9-24V), chờ cho đến khi LED hiệu (LED rất nhỏ, cạnh bên socket 8 chân) nháy nhanh.Ngắt nguồn.Cấp lại nguồn, chờ cho đến khi LED hiệu nháy chậm là xong.

Nối tắt 2 điểm giữ với clip kẹp


Hướng dẫn copy từ manual của hãng

----------


## thuhanoi

Đã giết hết sạch rồi còn đâu thử bác CKD, cẩn thận cái vụ Reset tay chân lóng ngóng 1 tay kẹp panh, 1 tay cắm điện nó trượt tay xoẹt ---> xong  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

> À! Cái vụ chạy RS485 cũng có cái hay.
> - là giao tiếp với nhiều motor trên cùng 1 đường truyền. Tất nhiên mỗi lần chỉ phát lệnh cho một con motor thôi. Nhưng như thế với máy tự động là Ok lắm rồi.
> - như con trinamic này, có thể chạy them cmd, vừa chạy, vừa config, vừa feedback vị trí (encoder). Rất hữu dụng trong máy tự động.
> - chế cháo có thể dùng arduino hoặc vi điều khiển khác, gấu hơn thì plc rồi điều kiển qua RS232-RS485 rồi send cho nhiều motor.
> 
> Với con coolMuscle thì nó có luôn bộ nhớ chương trình bên trong. Lý thuyết là nó tự chạy được các thao tác đơn giản. Nhưng chưa có thử tới. Vì chuyển cho nó chạy step/dir được mừng quá.. quên luôn.
> 
> * Quan trọng.
> Trong chế độ chạy speed (nguồn 24V) test không tải đến 1250rpm, nhanh hơn nữa thì false. Bác nào thử chạy được nhanh hơn thì ới với nhé.
> Mấy cái tính năng nâng cao hơn thì chưa hiểu.. nên cũng chưa test.


Em cũng k hơn gì cụ ạ, lôi ra lại phải lôi vào, cái bàn lv e đúng y 1 khoảng như clip trước ấy  :Smile: . 
mà con nầy vẫn lưu chương trình được đấy, e k nhớ rõ cái bộ nhớ nó bao nhiêu  :Smile:

----------


## anhxco

> Đã giết hết sạch rồi còn đâu thử bác CKD, cẩn thận cái vụ Reset tay chân lóng ngóng 1 tay kẹp panh, 1 tay cắm điện nó trượt tay xoẹt ---> xong


Chịu khó chít mỏ hàn phát cho nó an toàn chú ạ!

----------


## luu

config enable ste/dỉ sao em ơi. làm đc hết như cái video mà kg thấy mục này.

----------


## CKD

> config enable ste/dỉ sao em ơi. làm đc hết như cái video mà kg thấy mục này.


Param 254 = 1 or 2

----------


## luu

> param 254 = 1 or 2


làm đc rồi.NHƯNG save làm sao? Thanks e

----------


## luu

thanks CKD đã khám bệnh cho e nó

----------


## minhkhuehd

> Kết nối loằng ngoằn thế này


Cụ ơi giải thích giúp em cái kết nối này với? Em đã đọc hết topic này của cụ và muốn thí nghiệm con step như cụ mà chưa làm được?

Reset nó rồi chuyển nó về dạng Step/Dir ---->Em Không hiểu kết nối thế nào với máy tính để làm được việc đó? Phần mềm thì cứ lên trang của nhà sản xuất tải về là được ạ?

----------


## CKD

Qua câu hỏi của bạn thì bạn chưa làm gì với nó.
- Chưa xem qua manual
- Chưa download software

Nên chắc chắn là đường về còn xa.

Các nội dung cần lưu ý thì các bài phía trên mình đã nói rồi, cả video clip.
Còn làm thế nào, kết nối ra sao thì... phải lên web, đọc manual, cài soft, kết nối RS485 v.v... thì phải tự nghiên cứu thôi.

----------

minhkhuehd

----------


## minhkhuehd

Em đã làm cho nó chạy nhưng không biết làm 2 bước này 


> - config enable step/dir qua param 254, giá trị 1,2 hoặc hơn.
> - nhớ phải dùng lệnh sao lưu dữ liệu vào epprom, nếu không ngắt điện là trở lại bình thường.
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/92...#ixzz4nzgEn4hG


Bác nào làm rồi hướng dẫn giúp em với?
Cảm ơn các bác!

----------


## CKD

Bạn config thế nào cho nó nhận được Step/Dir thì cũng trong cửa sổ ây tìm đến param có số 254 rồi config cho nó lưu lại.

----------


## minhkhuehd

Con này khủng quá các bác ạ. nó lưu được cả chương trình luôn lên driver. Em vừa nghịch nó một đoạn code rồi bỏ máy tính điều khiển giờ cứ cắm điện là nó chạy đoạn code đã lưu.

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

> Con này khủng quá các bác ạ. nó lưu được cả chương trình luôn lên driver. Em vừa nghịch nó một đoạn code rồi bỏ máy tính điều khiển giờ cứ cắm điện là nó chạy đoạn code đã lưu.


Làm cái TUT giới thiệu cách làm với bác  :Wink: 
Lúc trước test chạy xong thì bận quá, không có vọc tiếp được  :Smile: .

----------


## minhkhuehd

Em lười quay video màn hình nên lấy video trên mạng. Nhưng tóm lại em làm 1 đoạn code cho 1 motor giống y như video (trong video là 3 motor). Chú ý cú click chuột để xác định cho động cơ nhớ tự động chạy một mình mà không cần điều khiển từ máy tính là ở khoảng 4 phút 18 giây nhé.

Bây giờ em gặp vấn đề tiếp theo đang suy nghĩ mà chưa biết cách giải quyết là chuyển nó về chế độ Step/Dir xong nối nó với arduino để chạy với grbl nhưng vi bước của motor  quá cao 256 dẫn đến nâng số xung trong grbl lên max là khoảng 1500 step/mm mà động cơ vẫn quay chậm. Không thể nâng cao nữa vì grbl báo lỗi ngay.

Nếu dùng phầm mềm điều khiển của Trinamic đặt vi bước về tầm 8 hoặc 16 thì chạy ngon nhưng ngặt một lỗi là nó chỉ chạy cho phiên làm việc đó. Khi ngắt nguồn rồi bật lại thì nó lại làm việc như vi bước 256.

Mong có bác nào cùng đam mê và thạo tiếng anh đọc hướng dẫn và giải thích giúp em?

Trân trọng!

----------


## CKD

Thấy set vi bước ở param 140.
Tóm lại vài param quan trọng
- 140 microstep
- 254 step/dir mode = 0 -> off step/dir mode. Nên 1 or 2
- 6 motor run current
- 7 motor stanby current

----------

minhkhuehd

----------


## minhkhuehd

> Thấy set vi bước ở param 140.
> Tóm lại vài param quan trọng
> - 140 microstep
> - 254 step/dir mode = 0 -> off step/dir mode. Nên 1 or 2
> - 6 motor run current
> - 7 motor stanby current


Vâng em đọc tài liệu của nó cũng hiểu như vậy nhưng lạ là đã set param 140 rồi nhưng khi ngắt điện xong chạy phiên tiếp theo nó lại chậm như chưa set.

----------


## CKD

À.
Như mình đã nói ở trên, phải lưu lại.
Thao tác trong cửa sổ Direct motor.... TMCL instruction...
Instruction số:
- 5 SAP set axis param
- 6 GAP get axis lầm
- 7 STAP store axis param into eeprom

----------


## nhatson

cái này nó closed loop sao cụ ckd?

----------


## CKD

Hình như có closed loop. Mà không có tập trung nhiều nên không rỏ.
Phần vì nó yếu quá, chụp tay vào chưa có cảm giác nó sai... thì nó báo lỗi mất rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## minhkhuehd

closed loop nghĩa nôm na là gì vậy? em không hiểu khái niệm?

----------


## minhkhuehd

Em đào mộ tiếp các bác nhé!
Em có nhờ một bác trên diễn đàn săn cho em mấy con tương tự con này nhưng to hơn momen lớn hơn.
Tên em nó là EDCI-42V24 đến từ sứ sở kim chi.
Hàng đã về tuy nhiên không thể config về chế độ Step/Direction như con PD-1021 vì các lý do sau:

- Phần điều khiển tương tự như PD-1021, em đã thử điều khiển nó bằng 2 phần mêm, một của hãng sx ra nó hai là phần mềm của Trinamic đều chạy ổn.
- Tuy nhiên trong phần xét Param... không có mục 254 để set Step/Direction.
- Từ việc đó nên em có ngu ý rằng lấy firmware của con PD-1021 up sang con EDCI-42V24 này không biết có được không ?
Mong các bác vào chém giúp em!

----------


## ducduy9104

> Em đào mộ tiếp các bác nhé!
> Em có nhờ một bác trên diễn đàn săn cho em mấy con tương tự con này nhưng to hơn momen lớn hơn.
> Tên em nó là EDCI-42V24 đến từ sứ sở kim chi.
> Hàng đã về tuy nhiên không thể config về chế độ Step/Direction như con PD-1021 vì các lý do sau:
> 
> - Phần điều khiển tương tự như PD-1021, em đã thử điều khiển nó bằng 2 phần mêm, một của hãng sx ra nó hai là phần mềm của Trinamic đều chạy ổn.
> - Tuy nhiên trong phần xét Param... không có mục 254 để set Step/Direction.
> - Từ việc đó nên em có ngu ý rằng lấy firmware của con PD-1021 up sang con EDCI-42V24 này không biết có được không ?
> Mong các bác vào chém giúp em!


Nạp đc là 1 chuyện, phần cứng có tương thích không là chuyện khác.

----------


## huanpt

Em đào mộ tiếp...

Ngày xửa ngày xưa, xưa ơi là xưa thấy mấy bác nghịch em cũng đú đởn... rồi để đó. 
Nhưng mà bây giờ cắm rs232 vào, setting port máy tính và phần mềm EMCL xong, search module nó không có nhận thiết bị. 

Bác CKD và  minhkhuehd chia sẻ kinh nghiệm giúp:

- Xài USB2RS232 có OK không?
- Buộc phải reset về default không?
-

----------


## CKD

1. Con này trên tem của nó có RS232 và RS485. Xem nó check vào đâu thì nó giao tiếp theo thằng đó. Nếu chung lô với mấy con kia thì nó là RS485.
2. Buộc phải reset hay không thì không nhớ rỏ vì lâu quá. Chỉ nhớ là lần đầu cũng khá chật vật.. và vì lý do gì đó mới tháo đít ra reset  :Big Grin: 
3. Toàn dùng USB-COM, cả 2 loại dưới đều đã thử và đã Ok. Con dùng CH340 có vẻ tiện lợi vì có vỏ và nhất là rẻ  :Big Grin: 
- Chip CH340

- Chip FT232

----------

